# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Software-Update erfolgreich

## Holger

Guten Abend,

die Forum-Software wurden erfolgreich aktualisiert.
Ich bedanke mich für Ihre Geduld.

Holger Jünemann

----------

